# Facebook ajout de photo impossible: serveur introuvable.



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Voila tout est dans le titre. je vien de me créer un compte sur facebook , et quand je veux ajouter des photos sur un album; vers la fin du chargement: serveur introuvable , puis l action est annulé.

  alors sa me soule un peu:sleep:, si quelqu un sait pourquoi j ai ce probléme merci.


----------



## DoC_jule78 (20 Janvier 2009)

J'ai eu le même problème et j'ai cliqué sur le lien pour installé un module supplémentaire pour charger tes photos directement de iphoto et ça marche très bien maintenant !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

ben le truc c est que pour ma phot de profil j ai pas eu de soucis alors je vois pas pourquoi la j ai ce probléme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

DoC_jule78 ou est ce lien pour télécharger le module complémentaire a iphoto? ( je m en sert pas de Iphoto) je ne le trouve pas.   Sinon TOUJOURS a la recherche d une solution pas trop chiante.


----------

